# للايجار موقع ادارى على المطار مباشرة



## سلسبيل العصريه (26 يناير 2012)

للإيجار موقع إداري علي شارع مميز بالنزهة الجديدة علي المطار مباشره

يصلح لإدارة شركة موقع متميز علي المطار مباشرة 

واجهه تسعه ونص
صافي 100 م2
حمام خاص مجهزة 
أرضية باركيه hdf 
سقف ساقط تكييفات بالمكان

للاستفسار الاتصال علي رقم 

01062764380​


----------



## سلسبيل العصريه (11 فبراير 2012)

*رد: للايجار موقع ادارى على المطار مباشرة*

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## kafh (12 فبراير 2012)

*رد: للايجار موقع ادارى على المطار مباشرة*



سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقنا حلال طيبا من حيث لا نحتسب 


للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 




عرض مؤقت رفع مواضيعك يوميا 3 مرات مقابل 700 ريال 
3x30=300 مشاركة شهريا ومئات الاف الزيارات لاعلانك في عشرات المنتديات التجارية
مدة العرض اسبوع فقط وبترجع الاسعار السابقة 1600 شهريا
0505678580 ابو محمد ​


----------



## سلسبيل العصريه (15 أبريل 2012)

*رد: للايجار موقع ادارى على المطار مباشرة*

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------

